# Freak Accidents



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Warning pretty graphic tales but I have to share with everyone to make sure you protect your dogs.

This has been a bad week for dogs I know. Strange things have happened and it is really making me crazy nervous. So much, I made the hubby go out and totally puppy proof the fence and gaits from Belle so she can't get out period.

My friend had her dog at the mall and she allowed the little maltese (remember Mickey who I puppy sat over the holidays?) to walk around. She let him ride up the escalator (I know I know, I told her she was out of her mind) and his nail got stuck on the step, she was trying to lift him up and he was screaming and she just pulled him up before the end. He ended up ripping his nail out and he had to have surgery on his foot. He is getting his cast off next week but the vet said things look good.

Then today at agility- note I have never seen a dog seriously injured in agility till today. But the dog was just playing on the sides with another dog. He is young tibetian and no one is sure what happened next but suddenly his face was bloody, his owner grabbed him and went to the vet hospital. She was in such a rush, she left her other dog. We ended up getting an email, his eye actually came out and they are unable to repair it. They think maybe the dogs were just playing...

Just strange things, everyone be sure to watch your furkids extra close this week!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Wow Amanda! Those are some crazy stories! Although, I can't believe your friend actually allowed her dog on the escalator! I just think that's insane.

And they eye thing... man that is so scary. I'm not sure what I would do if something like that happened to Kubrick. I hope both these dogs will be okay soon!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow Amanda,

These are really awful and scary accidents. I feel so bad for these poor fur babies.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yikes! That is some scary stuff! An eyeball coming out? How on earth did that happen?  Poor puppy!

Escalators CAN be very dangerous. I saw a lady get her flip flop caught in one (elderly lady) and she FELL and was screaming bloody murder she was hurt so bad. This happened on a cruise ship, so she had to be flown OFF the cruise to a hospital. Turns out, she broke her leg in 2 places and fractured her hip. Ouch. That is a terrible recovery for an elderly woman.  Or anyone really.

I don't think dogs belong on them, they just don't understand how they work and how to get off right. Its not like you can explain it to a dog. I hope your friends' pup gets better 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

These are horrible stories - I hope those poor furbabies heal quickly!!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG!!!! Horrible stories! Does make you think...


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Freak accidents can happen so fast. I sure hope those pups heal quckly!

We had a close call last week. Because of all the rain and then freezing temperatures the back yard is nothing but ice, so I haven't been letting them play outside in case they hurt themselves on the ice. So one afternoon they were running around the house like maniacs and Deliliah ran into the expen with Sam chasing her. Well Sam slipped and got his leg wrapped around the bars of the expen, the expen fell on to him with his leg twisted. Luckily I was just 2 feet away and was able to release his leg, but had a hard time getting it freed, I thought for sure it was broken. By this time I was almost into panic mode, but I felt his leg and moved it around with no sign of further pain. He shook himself off, and walked into the expen, like to say "who bit me". He has not even limped since, no sign of anything wrong. I think I got the worse of it because he bit me when I was trying to get him free.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spider Bites, Don't look*

Yesterday, I recieved this from a friend in the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club, she lives in Southern Tennessee. I deleted the names, but if you want a graphic picture of what this spider can do go to that web site or look below
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/southernmagnoliahavanese/

"This is what has happened to my beautiful ********* baby, *****.
She has been bitten by a brown recluse spider. This happened on Wed. and I have thought that she would die many times.
However, the vet said today that this is actually looking better and he will trim dead skin Mon. night. Things look good if she doesn't have kidney failure.
The symptoms were vomiting, straining for a bowel movement, listlessness, and then stumbling head first. Lots of drooling. Took her in Wed. when I first noticed she wasn't right, and he didn't know what was wrong with her. Sent me home with stomach medicine and told me to hydrate her etc. Checked her for worms -negative.
The next day she didn't feel any better and her rear end started swelling and looking bruised (purple). Rushed her in and he couldn't believe it.
Treatment has been rice cereal and liquids fed every two hours, rinse out wound with sprayer and warm water 4 times a day, oral antibiotics, Neosporin on the site, and he added another ointment today. In addition to that, keeping her immobile, which hasn't been hard as she has been in one of our laps most of the time. I have also watched her urine and bowel movements very closely to make sure everything was coming through. So far, so good other than I usually wash her again after every poop just for sanitary reasons. She does still nurse mommy +++ some, but she was ready to be weaned when this happened so I don't think there is too much milk left.
Also, the smell will give it away right away. It stinks worse than anything you guys could possibly imagine. I change her bedding every few minutes.
Just wanted to share with you guys in case you ever had the same thing happen to you, you could recognize it.
Keep your fingers crossed for my baby.
My heart is broken for her. She is really being a trooper. The only good thing is that there seems to be no pain for her, just feeling sick."

I'll attach one picture in my next post.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

S-C-A-R-Y!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh how horrific. thanks for the warning-- mercury must be retrograde or something. We will be careful. I too hope the Maltese and the Tibetan heal quickly. so so sad and scrary.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Spider Bite-Weak Stomach Don't Look*

Brown Recluse Spider bite on Havanese baby, in the area of the bite the tissues dies, rots and sluffs off........


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Omg, that picture literally made me sick to my stomach. On a good note, it made me put down the poptart, ugh! That poor baby 

And the escalator story, ack!! I don't even let my KIDS go on those things.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for telling us about these freak accidents, it helps keep us on our toes. I feel so bad for all the puppies that are hurt and their owners.
Since my little Sophie got out of the yard and was hit by a car, I panic if I can't see all three dogs in the yard. We thought we had everything covered and still we lost our first Hav. 
Friends of mine were walking their three miniature poodles on leashes when a Shepard mix ran up to them and attacked one of their dogs, the oldest one. She lived but was badly hurt. Now they are trying to get the owner of the Shepherd to pay the Vet bill. Looks like they are going to have to go to court with this one. The owner of the Shepherd won't comunicate.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I guess we need to share these stories just to make sure everyone is vigilant and watches their dogs carefully .
It is heart wrenching and upseting tough .. 
So many people just seem to get so distracted these days .. If anything the story about the maltse on the escaltor should be a wake up call .. Little dogs like that do not belong on an escaltor period ..
Where is that common sense gene when you need it .. 
I do not take my dogs a lot of places that I used to take Asta - I just do not feel like it is the safe thing to do anymore .. The world is changing ..


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought when she started telling me the escalator, his hair got caught! Seriously, I hate the things myself let alone no way letting my little girl stand on one!

Oh the tibetian, her vet thought it could have been a paw that pulled it out. When the dogs were just playing. 

Debbie-yikes, when Isabelle was younger my friend dropped a folding chair on her, he was trying to get out of the closet and she took off running and wouldn't come out of under the couch. She wouldn't go near him for days. I am not sure if the chair hit her but the sounds she let out, I thought she was seriously injured. 

Sandi- OMG, is the dog still alive?

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh My! scary stories.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda, yes this puppy is doing better. Several post back I copied my friends email. The pup was just bitten this past Wednesday.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. What scary stories. It makes you think.

Hope all the fur babies get better soon.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

These are scary stories and definitely remind us to be vigilant. The spider bite is very frightening because there's no way to keep something like that from happening. I hope all the pups are on the mend and will be alright.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Reading this thread reminds me of when I was a little girl and watched Lassie....if anything was going to happen bad to Lassie I would feel sick.

These poor babies....I hope they are all much better. It is good to be reminded bad things can happen, so try to keep I thought ahead of the situation so they might be avoided.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

OMG - what an awful week for these pups! I hope the Maltese and Tibetan will be okay. 

That poor puppy! I hope she's healing and feeling better. The spider bite looks a lot like the type of injury our Luke suffered last winter. He was bitten by something, we never found out what, and his entire leg swelled up. He lost all the flesh from his 'ankle' to just below his armpit. It was the most horrific experience to have to change his dressing twice a day. Our vet had us pack the wound with...sugar! It prevents infections! Twice a day I had to peel the dressing off, cleanse the wound with a betadine mix and then pack sugar into the open area before wrapping it up again. The sugar also helped the flesh return at a reasonable rate, instead of growing back too fast and causing excess skin or scarring. His leg looks fantastic and you'd never know it was open to the bone a year ago. 

I hope the little puppy has the same success in healing from her wound.

Wanda


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow, those are scary stories. I too hope all the furbabies are doing much better soon.

I was bitten by a brown recluse and after seeing the damage it did to my big foot, I can't imagine what that poor little baby must look like.

It's a good reminder that we need to be constantly vigilant with our little guys. Lots of things we can't prevent, but we need to be their advocates in the situations when we can prevent accidents from happening. They're just little dogs, they don't know any better, it's our responsibility to make good decisions.

Beverly


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wanda, I sent your post to my friend as I have never heard of using sugar. I know she would appreciate any ideas and help. Thanks for sharing


----------

